# Smells for fall?



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Juat wondering what smells you guys are doing this fall? Heres what I'm thinking of adding for fall. . .
Pomegranate 
Pumpkin pie
Cedar
Pine
Sugar cookie

Getting excited already!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think that Cedar and Pine, while different, are too similar to have both as separate soaps in your line.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Orange & Clove


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Good point Stacy. I have been asked for both. Not sure if I will make them both, depends on how big of an order I guess. Just throwin ideas around.

Cindy, I love orange&clove! That has been one of my favorites for a long time. Plan on making that year round, mostly for me!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I soap a line and then add new things as I find out about them. The part of my line that moves to the forefront during fall is always Autumn Pumpkin, Chocolate Iced Cinnabun, Marmalade, Warm Vanilla Sugar, Almond Biscotti, Mayan Gold.....with Cucumber Mellon, Pink Grapefruit, Coconut Lime Verbena and Lemon Zest and Mint Julep moving to the back of sales once summer is over, none outsell the top sellers no matter what time of year it is. I just started with Christmas bars this week doing two scents that will become part of the line, one just for fun.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Sweet Pumpkin from Daystar is wonderful. True pumpkin that is not as heavy on the spice. It sold like crazy for me last year. I also will be making Mulled Cider.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Maybe do a cedar/pine combo that will satisfy both?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I soap a line and then add new things as I find out about them. The part of my line that moves to the forefront during fall is always Autumn Pumpkin, Chocolate Iced Cinnabun, Marmalade, Warm Vanilla Sugar, Almond Biscotti, Mayan Gold.....with Cucumber Mellon, Pink Grapefruit, Coconut Lime Verbena and Lemon Zest and Mint Julep moving to the back of sales once summer is over, none outsell the top sellers no matter what time of year it is. I just started with Christmas bars this week doing two scents that will become part of the line, one just for fun.


 Wow you are on it!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I have some information coming as to what fragrances are trending now and future for the fall/winter fragrances. I'll let everyone know what they are as soon as I receive it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

2Sticks said:


> I have some information coming as to what fragrances are trending now and future for the fall/winter fragrances. I'll let everyone know what they are as soon as I receive it.


Awesome! Thanks, Tamera.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat


----------

